# Choosing a translation for memorization and study



## bond-servant (Jan 25, 2005)

I feel really silly posting this, but I really would love your advice.

I know we are blessed with many good translations, and it is the Spirit that teaches us. But... I find that I get caught up in words.. looking at the Hebrew and Greek definitions often. Reading one translation like the KJV for it's beauty and majesty, the NASB for it's word for word accuracy, The ESV or NKJV for general reading - UNTIL I find a verse I feel should be phrased/translated differently. My memorization is a mix of all 4 translations.. which can be a problem when I'm trying to find a verse for someone, but forget the reference.

Does anyone else have this problem? If you don't, please post your advice and two cents. If you do, please share. I'd like to hold just "one Bible" and be okay memorizing out of just one thing, and not feel so torn/split all the time.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> I know we are blessed with many good translations, and it is the Spirit that teaches us. But... I find that I get caught up in words.. looking at the Hebrew and Greek definitions often. Reading one translation like the KJV for it's beauty and majesty, the NASB for it's word for word accuracy, The ESV or NKJV for general reading - UNTIL I find a verse I feel should be phrased/translated differently. My memorization is a mix of all 4 translations.. which can be a problem when I'm trying to find a verse for someone, but forget the reference.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?



I think it's a common problem these days. Although I haven't done it yet, I think choosing one translation for memorization is best. Obviously, that is a personal choice.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2005)

My advice would be to choose a translation not only that you are able to memorize, but that is in common use - for you will find that translation is what comes off your tongue when talking with others. What does your church use?

If that is not an issue, I would choose either the NKJV or ESV. The KJV is distant to many people, the NIV is almost impossible (in my opinion) to memorize do to its style, and the NASB is fading quickly as a common translation.

Both the NKJV and ESV are used now by many churches and Christians, and I expect the numbers to increase.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 25, 2005)

I memorize out of the KJV (sue to having been brought up in a KJV only church...I am NOT opening a can of worms...so leave it alone, Bushey!)...but this is most common to me.

My suggestion since you've already started there is the NKJV...personally I don't care for the ESV. Just stay away from the NIV and it's ilk for memorization. (oh and let's not forget "Word on the Street", hehe)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I would choose either the NKJV or ESV. The KJV is distant to many people, the NIV is almost impossible (in my opinion) to memorize do to its style, and the NASB is fading quickly as a common translation.



The KJV would be problematic in sharing the Bible with others, unfortunately. The NIV?...no thanks. I agree that the NKJV and the ESV are good choices. 

What about the Modern KJV? I haven't seen it around anywhere, but I did look at it online. It was interesting, but I fear that it will not get much attention.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> My advice would be to choose a translation not only that you are able to memorize, but that is in common use - for you will find that translation is what comes off your tongue when talking with others. What does your church use?
> 
> If that is not an issue, I would choose either the NKJV or ESV. The KJV is distant to many people, the NIV is almost impossible (in my opinion) to memorize do to its style, and the NASB is fading quickly as a common translation.
> ...



My church uses the NIV 

Once I got one in an attempt to carry to church to be on the same "page" as everyone else. I just couldn't do it. Matter of fact, I gave it away the other day to someone that was interested in the notes in it.

At least half of my current memorization is in the KJV since I spent so many years in it. You're right. It's distant to many people. I spent about 3 years ministering in the "projects", and the KJV was not the one to use! Many adults I witnessed to and discipled did not read past a 2nd grade level and had no previous exposure 'church words', let alone the KJ vocabulary, beautiful as it is.

Do you think it's feasible to *only* do word studies out of the NASB, but memorize and mediate with the ESV? I spend a lot of time in both. Many times I inadvertently memorize the verses I have been doing a word study on. 
I'm sure many here have experienced the same thing. I'd expect especially the pastors? How do you handle this personally?

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate your advice and input.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 25, 2005)

Perhaps it's jsut me but the language in the KJV makes it the easiest to memorize for me.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahhh, yes. The majestic language makes it much easier for me to memorize a verse or two.. but when I try to memorize entire chapters with it, the language trips me up. Wish it didn't, the KJV is indeed powerful and beautiful.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 25, 2005)

I find memorizing Scripture from ESV, NKJV, etc is "somewhat" easier than learning it from the KJV... Though I would recommend using the KJV for memorizing the Psalms , of all the translations, I find that the KJV most beautifully and poetically translates the Psalms (also Proverbs). 

Edit: I also think that the KJV preserves the antiquity of the early English language, and once the full meaning of a passage is understood it provides the best memorization... if I am trying to memorize a passage... to run through my head throughout a day at work, and to grasp the meaning of what is being said... I go for the NKJV... this way I understand what I memorized without getting caught up in harder words. Once I have the understanding of each word and the basic goal of the entire passage... I try to memorize it in the KJV, I dunno... I find it more beautiful and poetic... 

[Edited on 1-25-2005 by Jonathan]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 25, 2005)

All of my scripture memory is done in the KJV. I started there 24 years ago and I aint going back. I transliterate while quoting verses though. I would use the NKJV if I started today. 

BTW what is in my opinion?

Signed, Ignorant of modern day language


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> BTW what is in my opinion?



In my opinion. 

I know that the difference in preference between ESV and NKJV is based on what manuscripts they come from, like the Textus Receptus, etc. The thing is, I haven't yet and will most likely not be studying and comparing such manuscripts for quite some time, but I of course need to continually memorize Scripture now, while at the same time I don't want to wish I had chosen the other version years later when I study the different manuscripts for myself. Any advice on some resources or information as to the differences and why some people prefer one set of manuscripts over the other, and how to make a practical decision right now in my current situation?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



That is no short study. To make a good decision I would ask Fred. I think he as a litte grasp on the subject. I like the Majority Text. So I stick with the common translations that come from that line. NKJV. I also read the ESV. I like it also. I do not like the NIV. Poor Translation principles. Formal equivalence vs. dynamic equivalence argument. I posted some links to Jay P. Greens sight on the translation threads. 

Thanks for the in my opinion translation.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 26, 2005)

ESV.
And I try to use a Interlinear on the side when memorizing just so I understand the translation/wording better.


----------

